# New To The World Of Real Firearms



## TheNEK (Jan 4, 2013)

I Airsoft so i have good idea of size as all of my pistols are 1:1 ratio and i know that the recoil of a real steel pistol is may stronger then that of a gas gun. I'm getting into armed security and with that i have $500 to purchase a pistol that I want to use to qualify from various distances (i was told 10,15,20 ft) but will also be in my home for defensive purposes. i like the feel of the beretta px4 (i have one in my gas collection) and i have been told the Walther PPQ is very shooter friendly. looking for insight on those two or comparable pistols and maybe a good idea of a caliber that will work good for both (200 shots without killing my hands and home defense).


Thanks in advance


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The PPQ is gonna be alittle more the $500 and if your going into armed security, your gonna look better with a Glock, Sig, or M&P on your hip...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jakeleinen1 said:


> The PPQ is gonna be alittle more the $500 and if your going into armed security, your gonna look better with a Glock, Sig, or M&P on your hip...


These would be good choices accept for the Sig (price) unless he goes with one of their bargain priced models. I would throw into that list the Springfield XD series.

Since the OP mentioned that he liked the feel of the Beretta PX4, he might find the M&P series closer to his liking. These are fine pistols and would serve someone very well for security and home defense work.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ruger SR40......


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruger SR9 may be another one to look into. have fun picking your pistol


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't recommend anything in your price range because all I've shot is a Glock,and I don't like them at all.What you do need to realize is that the 9 is your best bet since you'll be new to recoil,that is unless airsoft has recoil but I've never shot one.The 40 is quite snappy in recoil in most guns,and while the 357Sig is a neat round,it's much harder tp find ammo and is pretty expensive comparably.If I bought another 9 it would be an HK,but they're up there in price.My only 9 now is a Beretta 92 but it's big,I have no experience with newer models.A used Smith 5900 series can be had for in the $300 range and are real nice guns,I regret parting with mine.Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What type of armed security? As an FYI, armored cars typically equals revolvers as shooting from a port can cause an auto to jam if the slide catches...


----------



## TheNEK (Jan 4, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> What type of armed security? As an FYI, armored cars typically equals revolvers as shooting from a port can cause an auto to jam if the slide catches...


its a post position

i'd like to thank everybody for the input

airsoft has recoil but i dont know what if anything itd be equatable i was thinking about a 9mm but i was talking to a former corrections guy and he said something like a 38 or 380 (dont know if theres a difference) revolver would be good but i need something with more capacity especially with the qualifier im already ammo aware i just dont want to have to buy a bunch of mags for a home gun and do all guns come with multi mags or is that by gun, distributor, brand?

500 is more of a base i can personally probably add maybe 150 to 200 more

and what is more reliable striker fired or hammer fired?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheNEK said:


> its a post position
> 
> i'd like to thank everybody for the input
> 
> ...


The .380ACP is a semi-auto caliber and I would not recommend it as a primary carry caliber. The bottom limit would be 9mm in semi's and if you go to a revolver, a .357 Magnum because you can also fire .38 Special loads in it.

Most semi-autos come with two magazines... a few come with only one. You can always buy extras, if and when they are available. From your posts, it comes across that you might be concerned with recoil. The 9mm, even in its most powerful variations, does not generate that much recoil so it should not pose any problems in that area. Lots of good choices out there.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig SP2022 in 9mm or .40 cal or the M&P series S&W both have a lifetime warranty, accurate, changeable grips/back straps for different size hands and excellent accuracy with high capacity.


----------



## TheNEK (Jan 4, 2013)

is there a difference between 357 sig and 357 magnum?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheNEK said:


> is there a difference between 357 sig and 357 magnum?


The Sig round is for semi-autos, the magnum round is for revolvers.


----------



## TheNEK (Jan 4, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The Sig round is for semi-autos, the magnum round is for revolvers.


Thanks

also 
can anybody speak to the reliabilty of a Taurus or FN?
What is the importance of grain? does reliability increase or decrease with higher/lower grain?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Take it from someone who has lots of handguns and for the money a Sig P250 can be had or a Springfield XD in 9mm can be had, But if I were you I would get the 3913 S&W 9mm! I like the guy who recommended the S&W 5906 idea or even a 3913 with a single stack would work nicely. True the 3913 only holds 8+1 but that's enough for most people and you should have a spare mag or two on hand. It is very accurate and I ordered one for only $329 and used the extra money for a nice holster and night sights. I never feel under armed with it and it has saved my life by shooting the head off a snake that was about to bite me. It can be carried on or off duty and it is easy to conceal. Out of the many that I own I carry it more than any other because it is accurate and reliable.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheNEK said:


> Thanks
> 
> also
> can anybody speak to the reliabilty of a Taurus or FN?
> What is the importance of grain? does reliability increase or decrease with higher/lower grain?


In brief:
Taurus: bad
FN: good

Grain=weight/mass of projectiles. This can mean different shape of projectile as well, different shaped projectiles may effect some guns in a negative manner. I had a 9mm that like lots of lighter 9mm loads but would choke and puke when shooting 147 grain loads.

The S&W M&P seriies in 9mm has shown some inconsistent accuracy with some loads and some experimentation may be needed.

If were talking about the .357Sig, there's not much to worry about.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Most security companies have a list of allowed pistols so, find out what the company regulations are and what you are allowed to carry. Then tell us what they are, then you can get some useable answers.


----------



## TheNEK (Jan 4, 2013)

ok i can see where there may be some confusion the pistol im buying isnt for work (right now for atleast 5months post assignment i'll be issued a glock 17) this first pistol is for qualifying, home defense, range pleasure shooting but being as its my first real steel firearm im trying to get as much info as possible on things to look for, guns to look into


----------

